# Sport Obedience



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I do not have knowldge of all sports Obedience. My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

All ring sorts, French, Belgian and Mondio


----------



## Ali Stuie (Jun 3, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I do not have knowldge of all sports Obedience. My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?


 
PSA calls it out dude and I participated in an IPO trial that called out the turns.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I do not have knowldge of all sports Obedience. My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?

Quote: All ring sorts, French, Belgian and Mondio

OK, INCORRECT answer ! ! ! ! ! #-o You get a zero for that one.:twisted: Mondio does not CALL OUT OB commands. The Judge sets up the field, and then the handlers for whatever level are brought on the field with the dog in white, and the way that the exersizes will go are went over. 

Pretty sure that it is the same in the others.


----------



## Ali Stuie (Jun 3, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I do not have knowldge of all sports Obedience. My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?
> 
> Quote: All ring sorts, French, Belgian and Mondio
> 
> ...


Maybe it depends upon th etrail and hte judge. I have had it both ways. I am not sure that the rules are clear on whether to call out the moves. Nevertheless, the handlers are wlked throught the senarios prior to th trial and for the most part the OB patterns are the same with some change but not much.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

As I thought. APPDA will be the same every time depending on level, as schutzhund and IPO is. Never will we hold a handlers hand. The handler needs to come prepared to trial his dog. The handler will train hard to get his dog ready so he should prepare himself to know the rules. Other dog venues do things different. We do obedience this way.

Ali you said maybe it depends on the judge, does that mean there is inconsistance. I don't think so. I think it's the way the judge wants to do it and he has that right if the rules are set up that way.


----------



## Ali Stuie (Jun 3, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> As I thought. APPDA will be the same every time depending on level, as schutzhund and IPO is. Never will we hold a handlers hand. The handler needs to come prepared to trial his dog. The handler will train hard to get his dog ready so he should prepare himself to know the rules. Other dog venues do things different. We do obedience this way.
> 
> Ali you said maybe it depends on the judge, does that mean there is inconsistance. I don't think so. I think it's the way the judge wants to do it and he has that right if the rules are set up that way.


You don't have to call out the OB if is exactly the same as in your rule book and the pattern is clear for the handlers to follow. However, even in trails where the turns are not called out, they always had a handler's walk through with everyone before the trial. After that you are on your own. Trail are tough and you got to read the rules and ask questions.


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Dear Jeff, 
I don't want to get in to pissing match with an accoplished trainer and breeder such as yourself, but in the ring sport the turns are marked, with cones usually in FR and a variety of different object in BR and Mondio, the stops, positions, retrieves and the rest of the exercises are directed by the judge and deputy judge as well as the bitework routine. 

The dog in white is used to scent the field (so no dog is truly the first on the ring) and to show the partecipant were each individual exercise stating point is, since the judge decides that , the order of the exercises, since is drown by the competitors therefore potentially different at every trial , and to set the decoy work.

Max Orsi
Motorcity ring club


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

I think that calling out the pattern truly test the dog and the handlers ability to follow directions and how well the dog responds to the handler's commands. Thiw way the trials can vary the OB pattern and not have to worry about it. At a minimal, there should be a walk through of the OB pattern just in case there are changes due to weather, change in location or difference in props.

In the PSA trial, I participated in the trial stewart called out the OB pattern. However, PSA can vary the pattern in each trial (i.e. instead of right turn it could be a left turn and they may ask you to leave you dog at any point throughout the OB routine. It keeps you on your toes.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Calling the pattern minimizes the ability to pattern train. With a pattern that never changes, I can easily teach my dog that pattern and nothing else. Vary it, keep us guessing, and I have to train him to actually respond on cue.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

marcy bukkit said:


> Calling the pattern minimizes the ability to pattern train. With a pattern that never changes, I can easily teach my dog that pattern and nothing else. Vary it, keep us guessing, and I have to train him to actually respond on cue.


 
Marcy,

I think that is what many sport competitions are trying to judge you dogs willingness and ability to respond to your command on cue versus the dogs ability to perform like a robot.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so mondio sets up a different OB routine for each trial, the handler has to memorize the course before the trial (and may be allowed a walk-thru), on the same order as a number of horse show courses?

i think that's a da*n good idea, as well as the judge calling the pattern--keeps everything actually showing the handler/dog training. the first thing i would change about Sch. given the option of course....

ANYTHING except pattern training will be better than that. JMO


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Dear Jeff, 
I don't want to get in to pissing match with an accoplished trainer and breeder such as yourself, but in the ring sport the turns are marked, with cones usually in FR and a variety of different object in BR and Mondio, the stops, positions, retrieves and the rest of the exercises are directed by the judge and deputy judge as well as the bitework routine. 

SO what was the question again???? If you look the question was calling out the OB commands for the handler to follow. As an accomplished trainer and breeder, I actually read what is written before I answer, but that is just me.:-k 


Here is what I wrote : The Judge sets up the field, and then the handlers for whatever level are brought on the field with the dog in white, and the way that the exersizes will go are went over. 

So you have been to a FR trial where they CALL OUT the pattern?????????


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

this was the question 

"My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?"

Again my answer is

the judge decides the pattern of the healing exercises, marking the turns with cones or other objects, the starting point of every single exercises, when you are alowed to start and when the execises are over. During the heeling there are no position besides the one position the dog takes everytime the judge signal to stop (with a bell or horn depending on the ring).

The positions is a separate exercise in all ringsport where the deputy judge tell you what position and when to command your dog.

All the ohter exercises are made of different element and again the judge tell the handler what to do and when accordig to the single exercises.

To answer you question, yes I have been to a few ring trials and hosted a few more. I have also competed as well as my club members successfully.

[Admin Edit: What happened to not getting into pissing contests?]

Max Orsi
Motorcity ring club


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Too bad I missed what you said, as I love it when people lose it on a dog board......=D> =D> =D> =D> I am all for less editing, and they have all the old people on the board sh sh sh ing like we are in a library.

Check this out: "My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?"


The poster is talking about AKC OB where the judge TELLS YOU WHAT TO DO AS YOU GO ALONG, verbally, as in take a left, stop , go forwards ect ect. English your second language? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

PS, (*cough* edit *cough*) Mondio (end edit *cough*) ring is for pussies:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I want to say something here so bad, but I won't. 

I did join the Navy though.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Shame on me, Shame on me, Shame on me, Do I really have to write this 100 times?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Shame on me, Shame on me, Shame on me, Do I really have to write this 100 times?


Absolutely. :lol:


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Hey Jeff,
english is actually my 5th language!

How many years and attempts for that Mondio brevet and MRI??

I suspect is not the dog failing you, I happen to know a couple of his littermates, very good dogs.

Let me know your schedule, maybe I will bring you up in MI for a seminar this fall.

See ya around the the internet

Max


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I do not have knowldge of all sports Obedience. My question is this, what sports obedience other than AKC calls out and tells you when to make your turns downs sit stays and etc.....?


I'll make one assumption, that you are talking about in the heeling exercise(s).

French Ring/Mondio Ring - The pattern is told to the handler ahead of time, it's their responsibility to remember it and perform it correctly. The judge does indicate the stops/starts during the pattern.

PSA - the judge tells the handler when to start/stop, left turn, right turn, fast/slow, etc.

Schutzhund - the pattern is pre-determined by the rulebook and other then telling the handler to start, the judge doesn't give them any feedback/information during the pattern.

For the obedience in general 
In FR, MR, and PSA someone tells you what the next exercise is, where to put your dog, if you are doing positions what order to do them in, etc. In Schutzhund it's all in the rulebook what order to do things in.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Max, 4 times for the MR 1. Failed twice and passed twice and it took three years. Be more than glad to come and train with you, then we could laugh about calling out the obedience in ringsport.

Quote: I suspect is not the dog failing you, I happen to know a couple of his littermates, very good dogs

So I have heard. Do not live in the world that allows me to have a personal decoy, have to train my own, then they go on their way and I have to do it over again, and again and again, which sucks and is time consuming.

Many people saw this dog as a pup, and did not like them, so I really doubt they saw any potential in him, or didn't want to wait for him, this includes his first owner.....or maybe they just didn't like him. Either way, considering what I have seen with most Mals here, he is way more than they are in many ways, and is just now coming into his own. Ask Federico Melo, as he swore he could esquive him from ten feet how that went. He had a big smile on his face when we finished. Thinks I should do French ring.:-$

He will go for his two this fall, and we will see how he does. Maybe you can bring some folks down and trial Mondio with us.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff, FR is a ringsport right? Doesn't that fall into your classification of a Ring Revolution?

Who's trash talking? Normally I'd expect to get a link to a thread because Jeff said something... but I am a little confused here..?? Besides the FR comment that is...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course FR is part of the revolution.


----------

